# Seguidor de linea con L293B



## Profeta89 (Abr 16, 2011)

Buenas compañeros del foro les cuento que acabo de hacer un seguidor de linea con el CI L293B y quiero compartir con aquellos que les guste iniciarse en este proyecto el diagrama y ofresco mi ayuda si asi fuera necesaria en la realizacion del mismo aca les dejo el diagrama y un video del funcionamiento va lento por que uso servos






Nota.. El cable que se ve en el video es la alimentacion de los motores en el pin 8 ya que la bateria de 9 volts se me descargo  

Si no les gusta la musica bajenle al volumen jeje yo me concentro escuchando al principe 

Olvide decir que solo se muestra la mitad del diagrama, solo seria cuestion de agregar la otra parte que es exactamente la misma utilizando la misma fuente claro


----------



## electroconico (Abr 16, 2011)

Felicitaciones pana!

Te ha quedado muy bien.
Saludos!!


----------



## Profeta89 (Abr 16, 2011)

Gracias  es el segundo que fabrico el primero fue con puro transistor y ahora este con puente h y proximamente uno con programacion


----------



## zitonguito (Abr 16, 2011)

excelnete... felicidades


----------



## Humphrey (Abr 17, 2011)

hola como estan felicitaciones por tu seguidor, una pregunta, el ic L293B, en el esqueme que tines, la otra parte de los pines del 9 al 19 son exact*A*mente iguales o hay q*UE* hacer otra cosa?
a por*< - >*cierto ¿los diodos 3 y 4 no tienen valor?  este por ultimo usas servo, y de cuantos gramos, ousas motores de 3v de reproduct*OR* de cd?
por favor amigo espero tu pronta respuesta.
de antemano gracias


----------



## zirza (Abr 17, 2011)

hola compañero soy nuevo en el foro solo queria pedirles ayuda estaria agradecido si lo pudieran hacer, estoy realizando un trabajo de fin de curso, trata de un seguidor de luz si alguien tiene algo referente al tema se los agradesco de ante mano!!! 
Saludos!!!!


----------



## Profeta89 (Abr 18, 2011)

Humphrey dijo:


> hola como estan felicitaciones por tu seguidor, una pregunta, el ic L293B, en el esqueme que tines, la otra parte de los pines del 9 al 19 son exact*A*mente iguales o hay q*UE* hacer otra cosa?
> a por*< - >*cierto ¿los diodos 3 y 4 no tienen valor?  este por ultimo usas servo, y de cuantos gramos, ousas motores de 3v de reproduct*OR* de cd?
> por favor amigo espero tu pronta respuesta.
> de antemano gracias



Respondiendo tus preguntas

1.- Te dejo el diagrama de la configuracion de las patas 9 a la 16
2.- los Diodos 3 y 4 son IN4004
3.- Uso Servo Motor Futaba S3003 

Características a 4.8 Volts:
-Velocidad: 0.23 seg/60 grados.
-Torque: 3.2 Kg-cm.

Y Use esos servos ya que los tenia de un proyecto anterior y estos servos fueron previamente truncados le quite el tope al engrane y quite la placa que controlaba al servo y deje unicamente el Motor y le solde dos cables para alimentarlo 

 si tienes alguna otra duda con gusto 



zirza dijo:


> hola compañero soy nuevo en el foro solo queria pedirles ayuda estaria agradecido si lo pudieran hacer, estoy realizando un trabajo de fin de curso, trata de un seguidor de luz si alguien tiene algo referente al tema se los agradesco de ante mano!!!
> Saludos!!!!



Hay una pagina donde se muestra la realizacion de un Rastreador de Luz

http://www.x-robotics.com/robots_simples.htm

Suerte con tu proyecto


----------



## Humphrey (Abr 29, 2011)

Hola profeta89 Muchas gracias por tus datos.estoy agradecido y sigue haciendo mas post.
estan interesantes  
Ahora mismo lo hago.


----------



## Profeta89 (Abr 29, 2011)

Humphrey dijo:


> Hola profeta89 Muchas gracias por tus datos.estoy agradecido y sigue haciendo mas post.
> estan interesantes
> Ahora mismo lo hago.



Hola que tal Humphrey,

Gracias y si necesitas ayuda aqui estamos compañero suerte en tu proyecto


----------



## kmazter (Nov 26, 2011)

Oye cómo conecto el pin 8, es decir una pila de 9v pero la tierra de esa batería a donde va?


----------



## Profeta89 (Nov 27, 2011)

kmazter dijo:


> Oye cómo conecto el pin 8, es decir una pila de 9v pero la tierra de esa batería a donde va?



En comun con la tierra de la fuente que alimenta al CI


----------



## alcatraz (Mar 7, 2012)

excelente trabajo amigo. te quedo muy bien.


----------



## jogabo (Mar 19, 2012)

Yo tengo una pregunta compañero. Este seguidor de líneas va hacia adelante y hacia atrás?


----------



## Profeta89 (Mar 20, 2012)

jogabo dijo:


> Yo tengo una pregunta compañero. Este seguidor de líneas va hacia adelante y hacia atrás?



Claro que si tal y como lo muestra el video si este se sale de la linea negra retrocede hasta encontrarla y seguir su camino saludos...


----------



## Pelelalo (Mar 20, 2012)

Gracias por el aporte Profeta. El circuito funciona. Sólo queda probarlo en un escenario adecuado.


----------



## Profeta89 (Mar 20, 2012)

Pelelalo dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte Profeta. El circuito funciona. Sólo queda probarlo en un escenario adecuado.




Asi es funciona correctamente y pronto subire los dos proyectos que he realizado hasta el momento un brazo robotico mini controlado con servomotores y programado en Arduino, el que estoy por terminar una mano que igualmente sera controlada por arduino y control remoto inalambrico


----------



## Pelelalo (Mar 20, 2012)

Profeta89 dijo:


> Asi es funciona correctamente y pronto subire los dos proyectos que he realizado hasta el momento un brazo robotico mini controlado con servomotores y programado en Arduino, el que estoy por terminar una mano que igualmente sera controlada por arduino y control remoto inalambrico



El arduino que tenía por ahí le dí uso; un Sintetizador. Es bastante llamativo y a los alumnos seguro les engancha.

Por otro lado, tengo un Pinguino (parecido al arduino con un 18F2550) al que tengo que darle uso, así que esperemos por esos proyectos.

Un saludo


----------



## Profeta89 (Abr 29, 2012)

Pelelalo dijo:


> El arduino que tenía por ahí le dí uso; un Sintetizador. Es bastante llamativo y a los alumnos seguro les engancha.
> 
> Por otro lado, tengo un Pinguino (parecido al arduino con un 18F2550) al que tengo que darle uso, así que esperemos por esos proyectos.
> 
> Un saludo



Bueno mira los subire aqui antes de hacer otro post ya si alguien se interesa puedo abrir un post para cada proyecto detallando cada uno de ellos... Este brazo la función que tiene es separar entre lo negro y lo blanco con el mismo principio que se hace un seguidor de linea.

Todas las piezas y diseño que se ve en el proyecto fue propio y maquinado por nosotros mismos


----------



## Pelelalo (Abr 30, 2012)

Profeta, pedazo de proyecto. Queda muy chulo: 10.

Gracias por compartirlo. En especial el brazo me ha encantado.


----------



## Profeta89 (Abr 30, 2012)

Pelelalo dijo:


> Profeta, pedazo de proyecto. Queda muy chulo: 10.
> 
> Gracias por compartirlo. En especial el brazo me ha encantado.


+

Y aquí esta el proyecto de 5 cuatrimestre utilizando arduino espero les guste saludos.


----------



## Pelelalo (May 1, 2012)

Profeta89 dijo:


> +
> 
> Y aquí esta el proyecto de 5 cuatrimestre utilizando arduino espero les guste saludos.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOCdSXo5zXg



Jaja, no hay quién no quiera implementar una mano para hacer saludos como ese. Por cierto la mano supongo que es comprada, o la habéis construido vosotros.


----------



## Profeta89 (May 2, 2012)

Pelelalo dijo:


> Jaja, no hay quién no quiera implementar una mano para hacer saludos como ese. Por cierto la mano supongo que es comprada, o la habéis construido vosotros.



Claro que no es comprada, todo el diseño y el maquinado fue echo por nosotros tengo buena documentación sobre este proyecto


----------



## Pelelalo (May 2, 2012)

Juer profeta, pues está MUY BIEN hecha. Enhorabuena!!!


----------

